# Recovered from depersonalization but still experience the blank mind



## JoeyJordan88 (Mar 14, 2019)

For those of you who haven’t seen my last post, I’ve fully recovered from depersonalization and derealization. I feel like i am my self again and I feel as if the world is real. There is just one thing I can’t seem to shake and it has been bothering me lately. The blank mind. It’s definitely gotten better as I can sometimes hear that inner voice in my head and I can think, but it’s still there. I am a freshman at Penn State University and It’s been hard for me to make friends with this. I WANT to be able to think again. It seem as if I never really have anything to say or don’t have much emotion because of this. If you guys have any questions about recovery feel free to reach out to me (contact information on my last post), but this is mainly to ask advice for those who have come out the other end of this horrendous symptom. What helped you guys resolve this? Did you guys take meds for this? Or is this something that will dissolve over time and eventually heal it self? Thanks


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

Heals itself overtime. I had this same symptom for half a year and I'm not sure what exactly cured it. It was a mix of just getting out more and distracting myself, and also living a healthier lifestyle in terms of exercise and diet.


----------



## JoeyJordan88 (Mar 14, 2019)

Alright. Thanks man appreciate it. I’ve been experiencing it for about half a year now. I’ve improved my diet and exercise. Hopefully this resolved sooner than later


----------

